# Finnex Stingray moonlight?



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm *finally* ordering the equipment to start up my first planted tank, a 20 long. I plan to order a Finnex Stingray. But I want a moonlight/lunar light (basically, blue LED) so that I can see the tank at night. 

Any ideas for how to add a nightlight on to the tank / Stingray system??

The Planted+ comes with a moonlight, and I'm OK with the price, but I fear that it'll be too much light for my low-tech plans (no added CO2, dirt + sand cap) - and might grow algae instead.

Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I put these around the rim:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28086263569...49&var=580086915506&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Neat, looks perfect! Can I ask a _really_ dumb question: Around the rim... So is that outside the tank or under the lid? (And BTW thanks again for your input on the Stingray- stay tuned for all my Q's on my proposed plant list in a week or so


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have the LEDs inside the tank under the glass canopy. My tanks have those black rims. Hope that makes sense? I think I bought 6' as the inside rim is about 84".

Lots of species grow well under the Stingray. I have two on the 10 and 20 but they are very densely planted; I only need one on the 5.5 tanks because they aren't.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Got it- thanks for the info!


----------

